# whining



## sept2749 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have read many articles on this site regarding whining but I still have a question. My GSD is 2 and never whines except when we are going out. He is not whining because he has to go to the "bathroom" - this I know for sure. I think he is just excited because he knows we are going to do training exercises which he loves and needs. However, knowing why is not helping me at this point. How to properly correct this behavior is what I need to know. I have tried using an electric collar but that only stops his whining for a minute and then I have to give another "stim". I have a feeling that my best bet would be to put his collar and leash on and put him in a down stay and ignore his whining. I have been doing this for about a week with a little success.

Does anyone have any better ideas?? We live in an apartment and take Almo out 4 times a day for an hour each time. We exercise him at least 1-2 hr. daily 

Thanks for reading.
Sept2749 & Almo


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I'd just ignore it and put the leash on when he's quiet.


----------



## sept2749 (Nov 29, 2010)

*thank you*

Thank you -


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

My female whines when we are getting ready to go out because she is excited. We just rescued her about 5 months ago and for about 3 months she didn't make a sound so I haven't really thought of correcting her for it. I usually just ignore it and once we're out or getting in the car she settles down. She has been very timid since I got her and is just now coming out of her shell so I guess I'm just wanting to see how her personality develops now that she's in a home environment. She doesn't whine any other time.
Melinda


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Some dogs are more vocal than others. Some dogs whine more than others...it just characteristics. Assuming, there are no medical conditions, that is.

Is it so bad that you feel you need to change it? Or can you accept that she is just whiny? 

Definately ignore it. Be nonchalant about it.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Grab the leash and collar, if he starts whining, walk away and do something else for a minute or so. Try again and continue for s few times. Hopefully it will only take a few days for him to catch on that is he whines he doesn't go out.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My guy is 1.5 years old and does this incessantly when he knows he's going in the car. I don't tell him were going in the car but he knows because I take my purse with me. It really is the most annoying sound I have ever heard. I ignore and refuse to put the leash on until he's quiet but after 1.5 years he still insists on going through the whole whining song and dance. I have no advice but just wanted to let you know that I share your pain .


----------

